

Ask HN: What impacts will the new tld domains have for software? - palidanx

When reading the news of a new tld&#x27;s coming out, I was wondering if anyone knew of any impacts this might have for software.<p>For example, I know some legacy code for e-mail validation rejects if it doesn&#x27;t meet the standard TLDs.  Are there any other things people can bring to light?
======
k__
Yeah, I encountered this problem after registering butt.ventures... I always
wanted a butt domain :(

The last version of Chrome I got, didn't recognize it as a domain, but the
current one does.

I probably shouldn't try to conduct online banking with those email addresses.

~~~
jackgolding
loan denied!

~~~
k__
loseyourmoney@butt.ventures wasn't the best mail address for this, I gues ;(

